# Authentifikation über mehrere Server?



## Volvagia (25. Dez 2011)

Ich frage mich gerade, wie man am besten eine Authentifikation löst, wenn man mehrere Server verwendet. Ich könnte alle Verbindungen über den Loginserver als Eingang verwenden, aber das will ich wegen der Auslastung und weil sich der Server dann vermutlich ziemlich aufbläht nicht. Also die Server müssen irgendwie mitbekommen, dass die Verbindung sich mit den richtigen Daten für den jeweiligen Account authentifiziert hat. Aber ich habe keine wirklich gute Idee, wie man es lösen könnte. Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie es gut durchführbar wäre?


----------



## TheDarkRose (25. Dez 2011)

Kerberos wäre hier dein richtiger Kandidat.


----------



## Volvagia (25. Dez 2011)

Danke, das hilft mir schon weiter.


----------



## TheDarkRose (25. Dez 2011)

Ist halt etwas umständlich zum einrichten und einbinden, aber einen Eigenerfindung dürfte auch nicht leichter sein ^^


----------

